# Voy a muerte con Microsoft gente



## Aqua Toffana (1 Oct 2020)

Podéis hacer un fundamental y un técnico de Microsoft y veréis que todo bien.

Tienen un negocio como Azure que no deja de crecer, segundo proveedor del mundo en cloud computing, por detrás de Amazon.

Negocio muy enfocado a empresas y servicios para empresas, paquete Office 365 que tienen casi todas las empresas, se va a cargar a Zoom y Slack cuando quieran.

PERO, lo que de verdad me mola es el Xbox Gamepass, muchos de vosotros puedes que no entendáis del todo bien este negocio, se resume como un "Netflix de videojuegos".

Pagas 10 euros al mes y accedes a un catálogo de juegos.

Por 15 euros al mes puedes jugar en tu móvil.

El futuro de los videojuegos es esto mismo, pagar suscripciones y jugar lo que te de la gana, ni PS5 ni Xbox Series X ni nada, suscripciones.

Ahora mismo es como si Microsoft hubiese creado Netflix, con algunas salvedades:

- El modelo de Netflix/suscripción se ha demostrado con éxito, funciona, funciona con películas y series (Netflix, Disney...), y funciona con Música (Spotify).
- La industria de los videojuegos mueve más dinero que el cine y la música juntos. 
- Es el futuro totalmente, Google tiene el equivalente que es Stadia, y Amazon ha lanzado Amazon Luna.
- Montar esta infraestructura no lo hace cualquiera, solo Google y Amazon saben montar algo así junto a Microsoft, pero no saben de videojuegos, Microsoft lleva años en el mundillo.
- Play Station no tiene capacidad para montar algo así, Nintendo tampoco, Microsoft lleva años en el mundillo.
- Google Stadia y Amazon Luna corren 100% en la nube, eso es un gasto de infraestructura tremenda, en Gamepass te bajas los juegos y puedes jugar offline, esto es un ahorro tremendo para Microsoft, no tiene servidores encendidos, se ejecutan los juegos en las Xbox que venda o los PC, en el fondo esa es la razón por la que han lanzado consola este año.
- Microsoft sabe porque perdió la guerra de las consolas (PS4 vendió 140 mill de copias y Xbox solo 40 millones): Los juegos exclusivos, por eso ha comprado estudios de videojuegos a saco, sabe que es lo que le hará ganar la guerra de los juegos streaming, solo con ZeniMax, una compañía matriz de diversos estudios, habría ganado la guerra de las consolas o la habría dejado muy muy pareja.


A lo que voy es que a Microsoft es una empresa muy diversificada, que ha pensado seriamente en productos para empresas y le va bien, es un valor seguro que ha crecido durante 5 años, pero Xbox Gamepass puede ser para Microsoft lo que iPhone fue para Apple.

Según Xbox Gamepass vaya recibiendo juegos exclusivos en 2022, 2023 y los usuarios de Gamepass crezcan, Microsoft se va a disparar.

Hoy en día Gamepass tiene 15 mill. de usuarios, creciendo un 50% en 5 meses.

Con las nuevas consolas Gamepass se puede ir a 20 o 30 millones. Yo no descarto que acaben el año con 30 millones de usuarios.

¿Como veis todo?


----------



## unedfederico (1 Oct 2020)

Está temblando Bill.


----------



## bonobo (1 Oct 2020)

Los videojuegos van a ir a menos.


----------



## FemaleMonkey (1 Oct 2020)

Aprovecha que este va a ser el año de linux en el escritorio.


----------



## Teuro (1 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Podéis hacer un fundamental y un técnico de Microsoft y veréis que todo bien.
> 
> Tienen un negocio como Azure que no deja de crecer, segundo proveedor del mundo en cloud computing, por detrás de Amazon.
> 
> ...



Que envidia, la de cantidad de tiempo libre que tenéis para ver sesiones maratonianas de Netflix, jugar horas y horas a la XBox, estar viendo durante horas Tic Toc o Youtube, tener un gran actividad en Instagram y chatear todos los días con 15 o 20 personas en Whatsapp varias veces al día.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Oct 2020)

Buena empresa, no te hará rico pero te aumentará tu patrimonio.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2020)

Que puedo decir yo que no hayas dicho ya. Tienes mi bendición.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 Oct 2020)

Mejor el Santander, bro. Lo dirige una mujer empoderada y eso es garantía de hésito.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (2 Oct 2020)

Gran empresa y casi monopolio de facto.


----------



## hornblower (2 Oct 2020)

Y justo sale el positivo de Trump...mal momento para estar largos


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Oct 2020)

Que la empresa sea mas solida que el gobierno USA no indica que vaya a estar subiendo su cotizacion hasta el infinito. Los algunos valores del nasdaq estan tremendamente burbujeados porque se han usado ,y se siguen , como valores refugio , pero a medida que esta crisis quede atras la mano fuerte empezara a sacar dinero de aqui para invertir en otros que fueron mas penalizados y que les reportara mas beneficios a medida que se vayan recuperando. Tras el crash del 2002 microsoft tardo 18 años en volver a tener el valor de antes , algunos nunca lo volvieron a alcanzar. Tesla sera una de esas , y otras de esas que cuando han crecido un 10% beneficios su cotizacion se ha disparado un 50-100% o asi . Quizas esta vez no sean tan extremo , pero estoy casi seguro que algunos valores de las FAANG y sus primos cercanos tendran unos años post crisis del covid con bajos o decrecientes rendimientos en sus cotizaciones .


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buena empresa, no te hará rico pero te aumentará tu patrimonio.



Eso es, esta no es una compañía pequeña que pasa de 3 euros la acción a 50 y pegas un pelotazo, es una compañía para meter parte de tu patrimonio teniendo en cuenta que si hoy metes 5000 euros, quizá en 2-3 años, serán 10.000. 



Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Gran empresa y casi monopolio de facto.



En los videojuegos pueden reinventar la industria, ya digo que es la única empresa donde convergen 2 modelos de negocio necesarios: 

- Infraestructura, que la tienen gracias a Azure (lo que tiene Google y Amazon pero le falta a Play Station)
- Videojuegos, que la tienen gracias a Xbox (lo que tienen Play Station y Nintendo, pero les falta a Google y Amazon). 



hornblower dijo:


> Y justo sale el positivo de Trump...mal momento para estar largos



Si entras para largos el positivo de Trump te da lo mismo... 



tramperoloco dijo:


> Que la empresa sea mas solida que el gobierno USA no indica que vaya a estar subiendo su cotizacion hasta el infinito. Los algunos valores del nasdaq estan tremendamente burbujeados porque se han usado ,y se siguen , como valores refugio , pero a medida que esta crisis quede atras la mano fuerte empezara a sacar dinero de aqui para invertir en otros que fueron mas penalizados y que les reportara mas beneficios a medida que se vayan recuperando. Tras el crash del 2002 microsoft tardo 18 años en volver a tener el valor de antes , algunos nunca lo volvieron a alcanzar. Tesla sera una de esas , y otras de esas que cuando han crecido un 10% beneficios su cotizacion se ha disparado un 50-100% o asi .



¿Quien ha dicho que suba hasta el infinito? 

Yo diría que puede subir sin demasiados problemas 2-3 veces su valor, quien sabe. 

Microsoft no tiene las fundamentales burbujeadas, de hecho, tiene un PER en torno a 30-40, mientras que Amazon tiene 120 o Square (otra tecnológica), tiene un PER superior a 200. 

Como he dicho, Microsoft ha creado un "netflix" de cero, se sacará dinero de otras empresas para meterlo en Microsoft, lo realmente importante es el número de usuarios que pueda alcanzar Gamepass, si llegase a 100 millones (como Netflix), sería un pelotazo, ya digo, casi tan grande como el iPhone para Apple. 

Además, Netflix ha sido incapaz de explotar fuera de USA, mientras que en el mundo de los videojuegos yo creo que si va a ser capaz de explotar en Europa y en USA.


----------



## JyQ (2 Oct 2020)

Es cierto que AWS está por encima de Azure, pero la clientela de Azure parece más potente.
Cuota de cloud services actual en Q2:


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

No, no es lo mismo. 

De verdad que creo que sois personas totalmente ajenas al mundo de los videojuegos. 

PS Now para empezar tiene un catálogo de videojuegos inferior a 20 juegos, los servidores van tan mal que tuvieron que pasarse a Azure (ojo, si triunfase PS Now, triunfaría Microsoft mediante Azure), incluso altos cargos de Sony han dicho que su modelo de negocio no es ese, que no lo consideran rentable... y claro, quizá para ellos no, porque tienen que montar algo inmenso que Microsoft ya tenía montado con Azure. 

En el mundo de los videojuegos hay muchos chavalitos muy muy entusiasmados con esto, ahora piensa: 

¿Que van a comprar los padres? 

¿Una PS5 por 399 euros con juegos que van a costar 80$ de salida?

¿Una Xbox Series S de 299 euros junto a una suscripción de 10 euros al mes donde su hijo ya no le va a dar por saco en todo un año?


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

JyQ dijo:


> Es cierto que AWS está por encima de Azure, pero la clientela de Azure parece más potente.
> Cuota de cloud services actual en Q2:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447965



No he entrado a estudiar en profundidad el mercado de Azure, solo sé que es el segundo mercado más importante de cloud computing del mundo y además, tiene un crecimiento muy muy bueno. 

Microsoft durante años tuvo una línea de negocio muy muy fuerte con Windows Server, lo que le permitió crear relaciones con muchas empresas, entiendo que todas estas empresas estarán haciendo esa transición poco a poco. 

¿Por qué crees que su clientela parece más potente?


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

Como te digo, no conoces el mercado de los videojuegos, y lo entiendo porque yo con 30 años tampoco estoy muy metido en él, lo conozco por mis amigos. 

Para jugar en Steam necesitas un ordenador, para jugar a ciertos juegos necesitas un ordenador muy bueno. 

En países como Canada, un PC Gamer equivalente a Xbox Serie X puede costar 1500$, frente a los 499$ que cuesta la consola. 

Esto se repite en muchos países, donde por supuesto, la gente no se gasta más de 1000$ o euros exclusivamente para jugar. Ahí entran las consolas. 

Además, de nuevo, Microsoft ha comprado ZeniMax, lo que le provee de multitud de estudios de juegos exclusivos que saldrán en Gamepass. 

Hablas de 3 modelos de negocio totalmente distintos (Steam, PS Now y Gamepass), como si fueran el mismo y no es así. Gamepass es lo más disruptivo en la industria en años.


----------



## JyQ (2 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> No he entrado a estudiar en profundidad el mercado de Azure, solo sé que es el segundo mercado más importante de cloud computing del mundo y además, tiene un crecimiento muy muy bueno.
> 
> Microsoft durante años tuvo una línea de negocio muy muy fuerte con Windows Server, lo que le permitió crear relaciones con muchas empresas, entiendo que todas estas empresas estarán haciendo esa transición poco a poco.
> 
> ¿Por qué crees que su clientela parece más potente?



Precisamente por lo que apuntas de Windows Server, la mayoría de multinacionales optaron por arquitecturas de servidor en Windows, y esos clientes, que son muy clientes y mucho clientes, han tirado con la inercia hacia Azure antes que hacia AWS, pienso.

Windows Server era el rey del mercado, en todos los ámbitos, de hecho.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

JyQ dijo:


> Precisamente por lo que apuntas de Windows Server, la mayoría de multinacionales optaron por arquitecturas de servidor en Windows, y esos clientes, que son muy clientes y mucho clientes, han tirado con la inercia hacia Azure antes que hacia AWS, pienso.
> 
> Windows Server era el rey del mercado, en todos los ámbitos, de hecho.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447969



Me he dedicado a cloud computing y durante años trabajando con AWS, siempre escuchaba eso mismo, que Azure era más para empresas con servidores de Microsfot. 

Esto que apuntas no es tontería, y Azure hoy por hoy tiene un ecosistema que puede competir bien con Amazon, parece que el que se quedará atrás es Google Cloud. 

Por cierto, en este sentido he comprado también acciones de BABA (por si te interesa), son lideres de Asia en cloud computing, y dado el número de unicornios que están saliendo de ahí, también espero un buen crecimiento. 

No. 

Xbox no sale a 80$. 
Como he dicho PS NOW tiene menos de 20 juegos en el catálogo, todos de PS4, por cierto, Microsoft sacará los juegos de salida directamente en Gamepass y como he dicho antes (de nuevo), los servidores de PS Now son MALOS, y como he dicho antes (de nuevo y que parece que no quieres leer), podrás jugar estos juegos en tu móvil con Gamepass, algo que no podrás con PS Now, y como he dicho antes (de nuevo), estas comparando churras con merinas porque no entiendes el mercado de los videojuegos. 

¿Discos? Te estoy diciendo que el futuro son los juegos en streaming y tu dices que no porque PS5 tendrá discos... 

Si no quieres meterte en Microsoft me parece correcto, que menos, no hay que entrar en negocios que uno no entiende, pero debatir contigo es como debatir con alguien empeñado en creer que el modelo de 2005 es el que va a triunfar en 2020.


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Oct 2020)

Cuidado porque los videojuegos no son como las películas. Una película dura dos horas y al cabo de un mes puedes ver un montón, eso hace que el servicio sea rentable para el cliente. En cambio un videojuego puede durar desde 10 horas a 200 horas, pero los títulos más importantes casi siempre son los más largos, ¿sale rentable pagar una cuota mensual para estar jugando varios meses a un mismo juego que podrías comprar y sería totalmente tuyo en lugar de prestado? Yo lo tengo claro, para la mayoría de la gente no. Para que el Gamepass sea rentable tienes que ser una persona que pase varias horas al día jugando, y eso la mayoría de la gente no se lo puede permitir por razones obvias.

Al margen de eso supongo que sabrás que el Gamepass de momento solo está generando pérdidas, algo que Microsoft se puede permitir porque tiene recursos económicos casi infinitos, pero que a la larga no es sostenible. La primera consecuencia es que sus juegos exclusivos han bajado mucho en calidad y presupuesto, ya que al salir "gratis" en el Gamepass desde el día uno han dejado de venderse y por tanto de generar beneficios. Por tanto ya no tiene sentido hacer proyectos realmente grandes si no los vas a poder rentabilizar. Este problema lo han querido solucionar con la compra de Bethesda, pero está por ver que realmente lo consigan, ya que el problema va a ser el mismo, si se quedan los juegos de Bethesda en exclusiva para Gamepass no van a sacarles rentabilidad, y si los comercializan también en otras plataformas debilitan su servicio.

Por tanto yo tengo más que dudas de que a Xbox le pueda funcionar el modelo Netflix. Hay que decir que incluso Netflix se está viendo muy afectada en los últimos tiempos por la aparición de otras plataformas que le están haciendo una fuerte competencia.

Por último, cabe destacar que la división Xbox supone solo un 10% del negocio de Microsoft, por lo que por muy bien que le vaya a esta división (lo cuál está por ver), no va a cambiar demasiado los números generales de la empresa que se alimenta principalmente de los ingresos por otro tipo de software como son sus productos estrella Windows y Office.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (2 Oct 2020)

No te digo que como inversión vayas a perder... pero no esperes que se ponga a 400€ la acción. Ya que Microsoft no va a valer 4 trillion de dolares... no tendría sentido que valiera lo mismo que el PIB de Alemania....


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Cuidado porque los videojuegos no son como las películas. Una película dura dos horas y al cabo de un mes puedes ver un montón, eso hace que el servicio sea rentable para el cliente. En cambio un videojuego puede durar desde 10 horas a 200 horas, pero los títulos más importantes casi siempre son los más largos, ¿sale rentable pagar una cuota mensual para estar jugando varios meses a un mismo juego que podrías comprar y sería totalmente tuyo en lugar de prestado? Yo lo tengo claro, para la mayoría de la gente no. Para que el Gamepass sea rentable tienes que ser una persona que pase varias horas al día jugando, y eso la mayoría de la gente no se lo puede permitir por razones obvias.
> 
> Al margen de eso supongo que sabrás que el Gamepass de momento solo está generando pérdidas, algo que Microsoft se puede permitir porque tiene recursos económicos casi infinitos, pero que a la larga no es sostenible. La primera consecuencia es que sus juegos exclusivos han bajado mucho en calidad y presupuesto, ya que al salir "gratis" en el Gamepass desde el día uno han dejado de venderse y por tanto de generar beneficios. Por tanto ya no tiene sentido hacer proyectos realmente grandes si no los vas a poder rentabilizar. Este problema lo han querido solucionar con la compra de Bethesda, pero está por ver que realmente lo consigan, ya que el problema va a ser el mismo, si se quedan los juegos de Bethesda en exclusiva para Gamepass no van a sacarles rentabilidad, y si los comercializan también en otras plataformas debilitan su servicio.
> 
> ...



Por partes y rápido: 

- Si, si compensa porque son 120 euros al año, a lo que juegues 2-3 juegos que cuestan 50 (recuerda que de salida tendrán muchos juegos de este tipo), queda amortizado. 
- Si, y dará perdidas posiblemente durante 3-4 años, igual que Youtube daba perdidas. 
- Entiendo las dudas, me parece coherente, por eso hay que estar atentos a los usuarios de Gamepass, yo soy un jugador casual, he echado cuentas y Gamepass me compensa, te hablo de jugador que echa menos de 5 horas al mes, imaginate. 
- Netflix tiene competencia, pero ojo, porque como digo, montar esto no es poco de pavo, yo se hacer un servicio streaming de películas (literalmente), pero hace falta mucho para uno de videojuegos, y pocas empresas tienen esa capacidad. Amazon Luna creo que será su mayor rival. 
- Ahí esta la cosa, hoy es un 10% del negocio, pero realmente creo que si alcanza esos 100 millones de usuarios (depende de los lanzamientos puede ser de aquí a 2023), será mucho más, es decir, es una empresa ya de por si segura que tiene posibilidad de explotar mucho. 



ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> No te digo que como inversión vayas a perder... pero no esperes que se ponga a 400€ la acción. Ya que Microsoft no va a valer 4 trillion de dolares... no tendría sentido que valiera lo mismo que el PIB de Alemania....



Para ponerlo en contexto, creo que Microsoft va a superar a Apple en los próximos años. 

Pero si, creo que es el comentario más sensato de muchos que he leído por aquí, en esto tienes toda la razón del mundo. Aunque en un LARGO plazo si creo que puede doblar. 

Por eso antes comenté que Microsoft es una buena compañía para meter parte de tu patrimonio, ahora mismo es bastante solida.


----------



## Decipher (2 Oct 2020)

Sony tiene exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> - Si, si compensa porque son 120 euros al año, a lo que juegues 2-3 juegos que cuestan 50 (recuerda que de salida tendrán muchos juegos de este tipo), queda amortizado.



Tú te compras esos tres juegos en formato físico por 50 y cuando los terminas los vendes por 40 y te ha costado jugarlos 30 euros. Mucho más barato que el servicio. Es el problema de comparar servicios de alquiler con compras reales como si fuera lo mismo.



Aqua Toffana dijo:


> - Si, y dará perdidas posiblemente durante 3-4 años, igual que Youtube daba perdidas.



YouTube es gratis, no tiene nada que ver. Son dos modelos de negocio completamente diferentes.




Aqua Toffana dijo:


> - Entiendo las dudas, me parece coherente, por eso hay que estar atentos a los usuarios de Gamepass, yo soy un jugador casual, he echado cuentas y Gamepass me compensa, te hablo de jugador que echa menos de 5 horas al mes, imaginate.



No sé que números has hecho pero es imposible que te resulte rentable jugando solamente 5 horas al mes. 



Aqua Toffana dijo:


> - Ahí esta la cosa, hoy es un 10% del negocio, pero realmente creo que si alcanza esos 100 millones de usuarios (depende de los lanzamientos puede ser de aquí a 2023), será mucho más, es decir, es una empresa ya de por si segura que tiene posibilidad de explotar mucho.



¿Cuántos de los 15 millones que hay ahora están suscritos pagando solamente un euro al mes acogiéndose a las ofertas que van poniendo continuamente? Este servicio para ser rentable todo el mundo tiene que pagar el precio completo, y además terminará subiendo de precio como ha subido Netflix varias veces. Veremos a ver como se llega a 100 millones en el momento en que dejen de vender el servicio a pérdidas.

Mira, yo soy coleccionista y un servicio como este no tiene ningún sentido para mi. También conozco el tipo de jugador que son por ejemplo mis sobrinos, que solo juegan al Fornite, al FIFA y al GTA durante todo el año, tampoco tiene ningún sentido para ellos y son un tipo de usuario muy común. También conozco el perfil de amigos míos que trabajan y no tienen tiempo para amortizar un servicio así, prefieren comprarse los juegos y jugarlos con calma. Y cuando terminan el juego lo venden para costearse el siguiente.

El problema es que la gente piensa que este servicio es algo para todo el mundo, y no lo es. Solamente es para un perfil muy concreto de jugador con poco poder adquisitivo y que le echa muchísimas horas.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Oct 2020)

De acuerdo con el OP en todo.
Tan solo puntualizar que playstation si que tiene un servicio similar, el PSNOW, que es la misma idea que Stadia, etc, y que puedes igualmente jugar desde otras plataformas.

Desde luego no es una empresa que vaya a quebrar, y no es mala inversion, el asunto es intentar comprarla cuando esté barata.


----------



## randomizer (2 Oct 2020)

Madre mía el tito Bill...


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Oct 2020)

¿Tú crees que a MS le interesa decir que pierde dinero? Eso es mala publicidad para ellos. Si hasta ocultan las cifras de ventas de sus consolas y videojuegos para que no se sepa que también pierden dinero en las ventas.

Realmente si están perdiendo dinero y no les queda más remedio que reconocerlo aunque sea de una forma velada porque es una evidencia. Lo que pasa es que una empresa como MS se puede permitir estar perdiendo mucho dinero durante mucho tiempo con tal de ir absorbiendo clientes hasta que llegue un momento en que les resulte rentable, algo que la competencia no se puede permitir. Pero está por ver que les termine funcionando y no sea uno de tantos proyectos más que terminen abandonando.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Tú te compras esos tres juegos en formato físico por 50 y cuando los terminas los vendes por 40 y te ha costado jugarlos 30 euros. Mucho más barato que el servicio. Es el problema de comparar servicios de alquiler con compras reales como si fuera lo mismo.
> 
> YouTube es gratis, no tiene nada que ver. Son dos modelos de negocio completamente diferentes.
> 
> ...



- Youtube es gratis, pero estuvo AÑOS, sino decadas, dandole pérdidas a Google, Netflix igual y con Gamepass pasará lo mismo. 
- Nadie vende los juegos de segunda mano por 40 euros. Ahí estamos hablando de comodidad, del mismo modo que pago Netflix por la comodidad que me supone (más que descargar gratis), no dedico mi tiempo a revender juegos. 
- Sencillo, los juegos de salida cuestan al menos 60 euros, más digamos, 5-6 juegos que quieres probar y que sin Gamepass tienes que comprar por ejemplo, ya lo tienes amortízadísimo, yo tengo un montón de juegos que tenían buena pinta y he dejado de lado. 

Es curioso como entre todos mis amigos, la gran mayoría haters de Xbox y con PC de 1500 euros, metidos hasta el cuello en el mundillo gamer adoran Gamepass y lo definen como lo mejor que le ha pasado al mundo de los videojuegos, y aquí en burbuja se le pone pegas para todos. 

Son 120 euros al año una biblioteca de más de 200 juegos + todos los de Bethesda de salida, en contexto, si Xbox saca el Skyrim 2 (por ejemplo), con Gamepass lo tendrás incluido el día de lanzamiento y sin Gamepass tendrás que pagar 60 euros, tú sabrás si te compensa. 

Respecto a esto: 



> El problema es que la gente piensa que este servicio es algo para todo el mundo, y no lo es. *Solamente es para un perfil muy concreto de jugador con poco poder adquisitivo y que le echa muchísimas horas.*



Estas describiendo literalmente a prácticamente TODOS los niños de menos de 18 años que juegan a consolas... ahora dime que no tiene potencial cuando tú mismo lo admites.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (2 Oct 2020)

Perderá dinero porque es una inversión, pasa con todos los negocios que empiezan, Netflix, Youtube y demás, requiere una inversión inicial brutal e incluso a veces van a perdidas con los precios. 




pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> De acuerdo con el OP en todo.
> Tan solo puntualizar que playstation si que tiene un servicio similar, el PSNOW, que es la misma idea que Stadia, etc, y que puedes igualmente jugar desde otras plataformas.
> 
> Desde luego no es una empresa que vaya a quebrar, y no es mala inversion, el asunto es intentar comprarla cuando esté barata.



Si y no. 

PS Now no tiene una librería tan grande y como dije presenta muchos problemas de red, además, corre en Azure (para resolver esos problemas), por lo que pase lo que pase, Microsoft gana en ese sentido. Pero no tienen plataforma para hacer el concepto Gamepass (por ejemplo, poder jugar en la nube). 

Stadia idem pero al revés, presentó un proyecto extraño donde también tenías que pagar por los juegos, era algo así como que pagabas por el Tom Rayder y a cambio lo tenías en cualquier lado, pero tenías que pagar el juego y la suscripción. Además, Stadia no tiene todos los estudios de Microsoft. 

Ya digo que yo creo que el verdadero rival es Amazon Luna, es una suscripción base de 6.99 creo y si quieres agregar el catálogo de Ubisoft pues pagas algo más. 

Pero ahí esta lo que comento de Gamepass y la Xbox, Amazon es 100% en la nube, todo correrá en los servidores de Amazon y eso no es barato, sin embargo los usuarios de Gamepass jugaran en sus Xbox o sus PC, no hay tanto gasto de servidor, respecto a la plataforma cloud (la de móviles), no corre a 4k, el coste de mover esos juegos para una pantalla movil y que se vea bien es diferente al coste de lo mismo para una pantalla de 50 pulgadas, por eso ahí creo que también Xbox parte con ventaja. 

Y bueno, yo compre Microsoft a 200 euros, veremos si este octubre movido cae (quien sabe), pero a largo plazo estoy convencido de que va a dar más de una sorpresa a muchos.


----------



## White calvin (2 Oct 2020)

Me acuerdo que por aqui decian que la esperaban a 120$ porque estaba MUY CARA y yo les hice caso y esperé hasta que se me escapó. Lo mismo me paso con facebook, por lo menos pude meter a la manzana


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Estas describiendo literalmente a prácticamente TODOS los niños de menos de 18 años que juegan a consolas... ahora dime que no tiene potencial cuando tú mismo lo admites.



Mis sobrinos tienen esa edad y están todo el día jugando al Fortnite que es gratis y es al que juegan todos sus amigos precisamente porque es gratis. El único juego que se compran cada año es el FIFA para seguir jugando también con los amigos. Les regalé un año de Plus y no se descargaron ni un solo juego. No necesitan cientos de juegos, les basta con los dos o tres que les gustan.

Que no todo el mundo se comporta así, ya lo sé, también hay quien juega más variado, pero la mayoría de jugadores se compran cuatro o cinco juegos al año, los que les gustan, sin necesidad de estar atados a ningún servicio. Y eso de que nadie vende los juegos... debes vivir en otro planeta porque vamos, aquí vas a las tiendas y están llenas de juegos de segunda mano igual que las páginas de compra-venta. Nadie desperdicia un juego por el que puedas recuperar 20, 30 o 40 euros salvo que seas coleccionista.

Imagina que estás pagando el Gamepass y sale el nuevo GTA o el nuevo The Witcher o cualquier juego come-horas que quieras jugar. Te lo vas a comprar igualmente, y vas a estar pagando juegos nuevos y el servicio muerto de risa. Lo normal sería darse de baja y luego volver a darse de alta, pero al final lo mejor es elegir entre el máximo de juegos disponibles en el mercado y no estar atado a un servicio que te limita a unos títulos que alguien ha elegido por ti. Conozco a amigos que estaban pagando un servicio de estos y al final se terminaron dando de baja ya que unas veces por falta de tiempo y otras porque estaban jugando a algún juego que se habían comprado aparte al final apenas usaban el servicio, y la cuota llega igualmente todos los meses.

Si estás suscrito a Netflix puedes intercalar películas y series de Netflix con alguna de otra plataforma o de la televisión sin dejar de pagar el servicio y sin que te deje de resultar rentable. Pero pagando un servicio de alquiler de estos si te compras un juego aparte ya no tiene ningún sentido que sigas apuntado al servicio. Es por eso que digo que estos servicios aunque se parezcan tienen muchas diferencias como diferencias hay entre una película y un videojuego, siendo la mayoría de videojuegos importantes auténticos devora-vidas.

Ojo, que no te quiero quitar la ilusión de tus inversiones. Yo mismo no sé como va a ir MS en el futuro, pero este modelo de negocio si que sé como funciona y me parece cuanto menos de futuro incierto.


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Oct 2020)

Analizar las empresas y sus cuentas esta bien , pero si quieres tener estabilidad en tu cartera la formula que nunca falla es la diversificacion por sectores y paises.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (3 Oct 2020)

Otra vez... 

Los juegos de PS5 no van a salir en PS Now de salida. 

Horizon Zero Dawn 2 no lo hará, tampoco Spiderman... no es el modelo de negocio de Sony porque sencillamente, no están preparados.


----------



## Vil-Vacunas (3 Oct 2020)

Compra Linux y la PS5 fdo Vil-Vacunas.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (3 Oct 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Mis sobrinos tienen esa edad y están todo el día jugando al Fortnite que es gratis y es al que juegan todos sus amigos precisamente porque es gratis. El único juego que se compran cada año es el FIFA para seguir jugando también con los amigos. Les regalé un año de Plus y no se descargaron ni un solo juego. No necesitan cientos de juegos, les basta con los dos o tres que les gustan.
> 
> Que no todo el mundo se comporta así, ya lo sé, también hay quien juega más variado, pero la mayoría de jugadores se compran cuatro o cinco juegos al año, los que les gustan, sin necesidad de estar atados a ningún servicio. Y eso de que nadie vende los juegos... debes vivir en otro planeta porque vamos, aquí vas a las tiendas y están llenas de juegos de segunda mano igual que las páginas de compra-venta. Nadie desperdicia un juego por el que puedas recuperar 20, 30 o 40 euros salvo que seas coleccionista.
> 
> ...



Sabes como funciona ese modelo de negocio claro... a pesar de que nunca ha existido. 

Por eso Gamepass ha conseguido 15 millones de usuarios, OJO, aún en fase beta, porque Gamepass está en BETA. 

Quien tiene razón se verá con el tiempo, por ahora yo ya lo digo, creo que se puede ir a 30 millones de usuarios para enero de 2021 coincidiendo con la Xbox nueva.


----------



## Gusman (3 Oct 2020)

Para demostrarlo ponte la vacuna de tito Bill.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (3 Oct 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Me acuerdo que por aqui decian que la esperaban a 120$ porque estaba MUY CARA y yo les hice caso y esperé hasta que se me escapó. Lo mismo me paso con facebook, por lo menos pude meter a la manzana



Yo en general me fijo en el PER (aunque no es mi factor definitivo), precisamente las 3 que dices tienen un PER comedido para el sector. 

Mi recomendación (si no te has metido en Microsoft) es que eches un ojo a este mes de octubre porque se espera movido, a mi me jode porque compré a 200€, pero ayer con la noticia de Trump pasó de 212 a 206. 

Yo no descarto que se ponga a 192$ la acción de Microsoft la verdad... de hecho espero pacientemente porque creo que la de Amazon se puede ir a los 2600-2700 (estaba en 3200).


----------



## Aqua Toffana (12 Oct 2020)

Microsoft a +220, cuando hice el hilo estaba en +212. 

No es mucho pero creo que define el potencial de la empresa.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Microsoft a +220, cuando hice el hilo estaba en +212.
> 
> No es mucho pero creo que define el potencial de la empresa.



Ese plazo de tiempo no define nada, es muy corto. Hasta Santander ha subido algo estos dias. El rendimiento que ha tenido histórico si lo define más.


----------



## Registrador (14 Oct 2020)

Odio a muerte a microsoft pero se han hecho con la exclusividad del gpt-3 y eso va a ser un melocotonazo


----------



## racional (15 Oct 2020)

Una empresa que ya vale más que el PIB de España, tampoco tiene mucho margen de subida.


----------



## tastas (15 Oct 2020)

racional dijo:


> Una empresa que ya vale más que el PIB de España, tampoco tiene mucho margen de subida.



El ratio Microsoft / PIB España seguramente se duplique en la próxima década.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (11 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> Una empresa que ya vale más que el PIB de España, tampoco tiene mucho margen de subida.



Comentarios que salen desde la ignorancia, este tipo de comparaciones son absurdas, peras y manzanas. 

Por ahora, entré en Microsoft a 200$ y está en 240$ y subiendo. 

Esto es una actualización, en 5 años vemos como está Microsoft y como el PIB de España.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (13 Abr 2021)

Updateo:

Microsoft en 255$ desde que hice el hilo, comprando empresas a tuti y ganando contratos millonarios con el ejército. 

Sigo bullish, de hecho estoy pensando en meter más dinero aún, pero esperaré a que pasen los reportes del Q1 de 2021, no quiero entrar en máximos históricos, debe corregir. 

Convencido de que será la empresa más grande del mundo en breve, antes de 2022 diría, aún tiene que despegar el Xbox Game Pass, que tiene 18 millones de usuarios pero para 2022 espero que lleguen a 40 o puede que más, dependiendo de la estrategia de Microsoft. 


¿Te refieres a Stadia? 

Esta muerta, era un modelo de negocio que no se entendía, tenías que pagar por disponer de la plataforma pero también por los juegos... era raro, ¿pagar mes a mes un servicio y encima pagar los juegos? Está muerta ahora mismo. 

Apple tiene Apple Arcade, pero nada que ver, es un servicio de juegos arcade para iphones y ipads, otro rollo. 

Sony tiene PS Now, que es parecido pero no lo mismo, es muy malo, lleva años y creo que no ha llegado a los 5 millones de usuarios, uno de los problemas es que Sony no confía en este servicio, no le ven el beneficio, esto lo entiendo porque Jim Ryan, el CEO de Sony, tiene pinta de ser el típico empresario que no arriesga y se limita a potenciar lo que funciona en los números (vamos, que lee Excels). 

De todas formas parece que por el éxito de Game Pass le van a dar un par de vueltas a PS Now, pero estaríamos hablando de cambiar todo el modelo de negocio planteado para PS5... no sé, aún queda. 

Respecto a mi cartera, pues mira, le metí el 50% de mi cartera inicial, pero entre las subidas de NIO y Palantir (otras que llevo) y demás, pues se ha diluido un poco, ahora no sé cuanto es, pero quiero meter más, de hecho el dinero que meto en Microsoft ni siquiera lo considero inversión, para mí es como el dinero del banco que simplemente crece poco a poco.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (13 Abr 2021)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Cuidado porque los videojuegos no son como las películas. Una película dura dos horas y al cabo de un mes puedes ver un montón, eso hace que el servicio sea rentable para el cliente. En cambio un videojuego puede durar desde 10 horas a 200 horas, pero los títulos más importantes casi siempre son los más largos, ¿sale rentable pagar una cuota mensual para estar jugando varios meses a un mismo juego que podrías comprar y sería totalmente tuyo en lugar de prestado? Yo lo tengo claro, para la mayoría de la gente no. Para que el Gamepass sea rentable tienes que ser una persona que pase varias horas al día jugando, y eso la mayoría de la gente no se lo puede permitir por razones obvias.
> 
> Al margen de eso supongo que sabrás que el Gamepass de momento solo está generando pérdidas, algo que Microsoft se puede permitir porque tiene recursos económicos casi infinitos, pero que a la larga no es sostenible. La primera consecuencia es que sus juegos exclusivos han bajado mucho en calidad y presupuesto, ya que al salir "gratis" en el Gamepass desde el día uno han dejado de venderse y por tanto de generar beneficios. Por tanto ya no tiene sentido hacer proyectos realmente grandes si no los vas a poder rentabilizar. Este problema lo han querido solucionar con la compra de Bethesda, pero está por ver que realmente lo consigan, ya que el problema va a ser el mismo, si se quedan los juegos de Bethesda en exclusiva para Gamepass no van a sacarles rentabilidad, y si los comercializan también en otras plataformas debilitan su servicio.
> 
> ...



No sé si te respondi inicialmente, pero esta perspectiva que tienes no sólo es interesante, sino que es una ventaja para Xbox. 

Netflix para tener al usuario 2 horas con una película puede gastar 150 mill. de dólares. 
Xbox para tener al usuario 100 horas con un videojuego puede gastar 100 mill. de dólares. 

Es decir, Xbox gastará menos dinero en retener al usuario que Netflix, y si, si compensa pagar la suscripción por un motivo sencillo: 

- La gente no suele jugar a un solo juego, sino a muchos, yo ahora mismo estoy con 3 a la vez, aunque uno consume todo mi tiempo, eso si. 
- Con 2-3 juegos ya has gastado menos dinero que si los comprases

Fijate en 2 juegos, Outriders y MLB (uno de baseball), el que tenga la PS5 habrá gastado por esos 2 juegos 140 euros, el que tenga la Xbox los tiene día 1 en Game Pass por solo la suscripción, ni se compara, claro que te compensa. 

¿El Game Pass solo genera perdidas? 

Si, pero porque estos proyectos tardan mucho en monetizar, una empresa tecnológica puede estar dando perdidas 10-15 años, que es lo que tardan en construir el verdadero producto, no es nada nuevo. 

Xbox supone un 10% del negocio de Microsoft, pero ya digo que supondrá más, MUCHO MÁS. 

Game Pass alcanzará 100 millones de usuarios, no me cabe duda, de aquí a 4 años es bastante realista, y entonces no habrá dudas sobre su rentabilidad ni nada. 

El objetivo de Microsoft debe ser ahora mismo que Game Pass siga creciendo y para eso deben conseguir nuevos juegos buenos que salgan en Game Pass, ahora dicen que Battlefield VI puede salir día 1 en Game Pass y no me extrañaría que juegos deportivos de EA (Fifa, Madden o NHL) salgan también día 1 por 2 razones: 

- Microsoft puede pagar sin problema una buena morterada para que salgan y atraer usuarios
- EA puede recibir el dinero y además podrá monetizar los juegos con los micropagos dentro de ellos. 

Es un win win totalmente. 

Pero para eso habrá que ver que tal va el estreno de MLB (el Fifa del baseball) que ha salido día 1 en Game Pass y sólo Microsoft sabrá cuantas nuevas suscripciones ha provocado y si rentaría hacer lo mismo con Fifa o NBA.


----------



## curvilineo (13 Abr 2021)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Conejo europeo (13 Abr 2021)

Mi principal posición en cartera ahora mismo.

Pedazo de empresa. Ampliaré posición en el futuro seguro.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (14 Abr 2021)

Absurdo comentario. 

Precisamente porque soy usuario de Game Pass y conozco TODOS los servicios alternativos puedo decir sobradamente por qué va a triunfar. 

¿Sabes de lo que nunca he sido usuario? De Stadia, y esa puta mierda no alcanza 1 millón de usuarios tras AÑOS de inversión de Google, y ese fracaso se veía venir de lejos con un modelo de negocio extraño. 

Es más, como dice Peter Lynch, hay que invertir en lo que uno conoce y si te gusta un negocio ¿Por qué no contemplarlo para invertir? 

De todas formas, la gilipollez de "te lleva a pensar que el precio tira para arriba"... vamos a ver: 

- Microsoft, septiembre de 2020: 200$, abril 2021: 251$. 
- Game Pass: 

2019: 5 millones de usuarios
2020: 18 millones de usuarios
2021: ¿¿¿?? pues esta por ver

Si me equivoco lo sabré con los resultados de usuarios de Game Pass, y por ahora, son buenos.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Abr 2021)

Bien visto al OP, 15-20% en estos 6 meses.
Como empresa no me gusta (odio adolescente), pero como inversión siempre me ha parecido buenísima.
Ojalá te siga yendo bien.


----------



## racional (14 Abr 2021)

Tengo unas pocas acciones de Microsoft.
Ha subido, pero no tanto como otras.


----------



## debolsadevalores (14 Abr 2021)

cual recomiendas para invertir?


----------



## asakopako (14 Abr 2021)

Buena opción. Yo jamás correría una aplicación de microsoft en mi sistema, mucho menos un sistema operativo, pero este no es el subforo de informática, es el subforo de inversiones. Desde que está Biden microsoft es caballo ganador. Se va a hinchar a contratos públicos. Que ahora mismo es lo que les interesa, Apple para el retail.


----------



## mol (14 Abr 2021)

Los que odiais microsoft o los que decis que nunca lo usariais ? es por algun motivo, o tan solo por corazonada/sentimientos ?

Microsoft esta y seguira en todas las grandes empresas y corporaciones del mundo... sera por algo, no ?

Es que no entiendo lo de ir en contra de microsoft, cuando es por mayoria el producto mas usado en empresas (sus servidores, sistema operativo para usuarios, poco a poco el cloud, etc.)


----------



## White calvin (15 Abr 2021)

quiero entrar, todavia me acuerdo cuando estaba a 160 y la deje pasar, al igual que me pasó con facebook... mas que nada por falta de capital. esperaré una corrección y me quedaré unos cuantos años.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (20 Abr 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> quiero entrar, todavia me acuerdo cuando estaba a 160 y la deje pasar, al igual que me pasó con facebook... mas que nada por falta de capital. esperaré una corrección y me quedaré unos cuantos años.



Lo de esperar correcciones suele ser el principal motivo por el que se te pasan. 

Ahora está en máximos históricos, yo no entraría, pero tampoco esperes mucho. 

Tengo pensado ampliar tras los earnings del Q1 de 2021, que seguramente serán a lo largo de Mayo, también es muy importante el número de usuarios de Game Pass, en el Q4 de 2020 reportaron 18 millones de usuarios, con la previsión de 30 millones para 2021, es decir, 1 millón más al mes. 

Deberían reportar en torno a 21 millones de usuarios, pero yo soy más positivo, 22-23 a ver qué tal, si se va por encima de eso significará que Game Pass está muy muy bien, pero no ha tenido muchas novedades estos 3 meses (Outriders y Octopath Traveler), el segundo trimestre de 2021 si puede haber subidón por el MLB (juego de baseball para vender en USA yJapón).


----------



## Aqua Toffana (20 Abr 2021)

racional dijo:


> Tengo unas pocas acciones de Microsoft.
> Ha subido, pero no tanto como otras.



"ha subido pero no tanto como otras".

Tengo empresas que han subido más que Microsoft, como NIO o Palantir, y te digo una cosa, la tranquilidad no se paga.

Compré Microsoft en 200$ la acción y de ahí no ha dejado de subir hasta los 260$, la tranquilidad se paga, es la principal razón por la que entrar en esta empresa, sabes que tiene un negocio muy sólido y tus ahorros están a salvo, es una alternativa a tener el dinero en el banco.




vurvujo dijo:


> Bien visto al OP, 15-20% en estos 6 meses.
> Como empresa no me gusta (odio adolescente), pero como inversión siempre me ha parecido buenísima.
> Ojalá te siga yendo bien.



Gracias shur !

Creo que en el largo plazo (5 años) llegará a 3 trillones de dólares, veremos si acierto, tiene líneas de negocio muy muy disruptivas:

- Videojuegos
- Cloud computing
- Sector militar


----------



## Aqua Toffana (22 Abr 2021)

Xbox Game Pass creciendo por encima de lo estimado.


----------



## mol (22 Abr 2021)

Estoy por entrar en Microsoft a largo plazo, 4 años. Como lo veis ? Tengo ya Apple y Facebook....


----------



## Conejo europeo (30 Abr 2021)

Ayer dupliqué mi posición en Microsoft, aprovechando esta bajada de finales de abril. Queda definitivamente consolidada como la principal posición de mi cartera, con diferencia. Y lo seguirá siendo por una buena temporada.


----------



## GuidoVonList (30 Abr 2021)

Empresa potentísima, acción tranquila pero sin sustos. Tendrás un rendimiento decente anual promedio. Todo depende de tu edad y ahorros. Yo microsoft compro para otros, mi cartera lleva otro estilo de acciones, en muchos casos buenos cadáveres.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (23 Jun 2021)

Upeo. 

Ayer Microsoft alcanzó los 265$. 

El hilo se creó el 1 de octubre, cuando la acción estaba a 212$. 

Básicamente dinero gratis.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (23 Jun 2021)

mol dijo:


> Estoy por entrar en Microsoft a largo plazo, 4 años. Como lo veis ? Tengo ya Apple y Facebook....



Al final entraste? 

Yo es que no me meto en burbuja mucho porque aquí te saltan al cuello si no entras en chicharros y paso de discutir mucho.


----------



## mol (23 Jun 2021)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Al final entraste?
> 
> Yo es que no me meto en burbuja mucho porque aquí te saltan al cuello si no entras en chicharros y paso de discutir mucho.



No, no entre... al final decidi no meter mas dinero, porque tengo gran parte de ahorros ahi metidos, y he decidido dejar un cash totalmente apartado de la bolsa, en caso de hecatombe

El 22 de abril (dia de mi comment) estaba la accion a 256, hoy esta a 265, pero hubo un DIP a 239... hubiera molao entrar, porque Microsoft es valor seguro, joder. Es Windows... 

Pero bueno, como dije, paso de meter mas dinero, no quiero perder ahorros asi sin mas en caso de burbuja petada o vete a saber que posible hecatombe economica... llamadme conservador...


----------



## mol (23 Jun 2021)

Acabo de ver que puse una alerta por si la accion baja a 226 USD... no ha saltado, obviamente

La que me salto es BASF, alerta a 65.3; subio un 2%, y ahora esta de nuevo con el ostioncillo de hoy a 65.8...


----------



## Aqua Toffana (28 Jun 2021)

mol dijo:


> No, no entre... al final decidi no meter mas dinero, porque tengo gran parte de ahorros ahi metidos, y he decidido dejar un cash totalmente apartado de la bolsa, en caso de hecatombe
> 
> El 22 de abril (dia de mi comment) estaba la accion a 256, hoy esta a 265, pero hubo un DIP a 239... hubiera molao entrar, porque Microsoft es valor seguro, joder. Es Windows...
> 
> Pero bueno, como dije, paso de meter mas dinero, no quiero perder ahorros asi sin mas en caso de burbuja petada o vete a saber que posible hecatombe economica... llamadme conservador...




Nah, ni conservador ni leches, precavido, yo la verdad que nunca compro en máximos históricos, estoy como tú pero con NVIDIA ahora mismo. 

Pero vamos, en caso de hecatombe podría sucederle lo que le pasó a Amazon en las puntocom, que perdió el 90% de su valor y luego no ha dejado de subir.

Microsoft lo mismo, es un negocio muy bueno. 

Yo creo que habrá más dips de aquí a final de año, es tener paciencia y no volverse locos.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Jun 2021)

mol dijo:


> Estoy por entrar en Microsoft a largo plazo, 4 años. Como lo veis ? Tengo ya Apple y Facebook....



Apple y Microsoft de acuerdo.

Yo facebook no lo veo pese a que todo el mundo habla maravillas de ella.
La gente de mi entorno cada vez lo usa menos y donde crece es en paises sub-desarrollados.
Para mi Facebook es una empresa que tiene fecha de caducidad, y dentro de no mucho llegará básicamente a todo el mundo que tiene acceso a internet. Una vez llegados a ese punto... se acabó, solo le queda caer y caer o esperar hasta que llegue la siguiente red social de moda.

Ya pasó con Instagram y la compraron a tiempo, pero quizá la próxima vez no. También puede ser que las redes sociales como conjunto pasen de moda y algo nuevo las sustituya.


----------



## mol (29 Jun 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Apple y Microsoft de acuerdo.
> 
> Yo facebook no lo veo pese a que todo el mundo habla maravillas de ella.
> La gente de mi entorno cada vez lo usa menos y donde crece es en paises sub-desarrollados.
> ...



Pues justo horas despues de este mensaje, Facebook ya es parte de las 'trillion dolar companies', y subio disparatadamente un 4 y pico por ciento

Lo de que se pase de moda... no lo creo. Lleva demasiado años, e Instagram es cada vez mas y mas fuerte

El TikTok es una mierda, Instagram ofrece un postureo medio-serio. el TikTok es demasiado cachondeo y muy nuevo. Instagram esta consolidado, es la herramienta del postureo, mal endemico de este siglo XXI y donde cada vez mas gente cae, y en sus redes, salta la publicidad, que es de donde sacan dinero realmente, pues llega a miles de millones de usuarios

Y Facebook va cual monstruo comprando 'monstruitos', y se esta metiendo de lleno en temas de realidad virtual, realidad aumentada, etc.

Y Facebook es WhatsApp tambien, que lleva muchos años establecido

Entiendo tu punto de vista de que pasara de moda... pero a veces hay cosas que llegan para quedarse, igual que Apple en su dia, Facebook puede ser otro. Por eso he invertido


----------



## Barbaira (29 Jun 2021)

dejando a un lado la inestabilidad a corto plazo, yo creo que las acciones de microsoft van a meter un subidon en cuanto empiecen a salir sus exclusivos, sobre todo el Elder Scrolls VI de aqui a un par de años.

Desde luego que voy a comprar y mantener, en cuanto pueda.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Jun 2021)

mol dijo:


> Pues justo horas despues de este mensaje, Facebook ya es parte de las 'trillion dolar companies', y subio disparatadamente un 4 y pico por ciento
> 
> Lo de que se pase de moda... no lo creo. Lleva demasiado años, e Instagram es cada vez mas y mas fuerte
> 
> ...



nada que objetar hamijo, cada cual con su dinero hace lo que estima oportuno.
Con Apple y Microsoft en cartera dormiría bien porque veo que sus ventajas competitivas son sólidas, con el facebook ya no tanto porque percibo que su ventaja competitiva puede ser sencillamente una moda, pero quizá me equivoque.
Suerte en cualquier caso


----------



## Aqua Toffana (18 Jul 2021)

Upeo. 

Mi tesis de Microsoft se sostiene sobre pilares muy básicos: 

- Buen crecimiento de Azure y Office 365 (algo que lleva pasando años)
- Explosión en los ingresos de Xbox vía Xbox Game Pass en cuanto alcance 100 millones de usuarios (el último dato oficial eran 18 millones). 

Pues bien, el mes de junio ha sido el mejor en ventas para Xbox desde 2011, en aquella generación (Xbox 360), Microsoft vendió más de 80 millones de consolas. 

Si Xbox logra vender 100 millones de consolas esta generación y un alto porcentaje de usuarios se suscribe al Game Pass, estaríamos hablando que muy fácilmente nos podemos ir a más de 150 millones de usuarios de Game Pass (recordad que Game Pass está disponible también en PC). 

Por ahora todo va como la seda. 

Microsoft llegará a 3 trillones de dólares antes que Apple.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (23 Jul 2021)

Microsoft haciendo máximos históricos, 284$. 

Yo entré en 200$ cuando lateralizó durante varios meses. 

Es necesaria una corrección a las medias, que será cuando amplíe un poco más. 

Grandísima empresa.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jul 2021)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Microsoft haciendo máximos históricos, 284$.
> 
> Yo entré en 200$ cuando lateralizó durante varios meses.
> 
> ...



Es una mafia monopolística, pero entiendo que no te metes en valoraciones morales. Si a una empresa le regalan los sistemas operativos de todos los ordenadores del mundo practicamente en monopolio es casi imposible que le vaya mal.


----------



## mol (23 Jul 2021)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Microsoft haciendo máximos históricos, 284$.
> 
> Yo entré en 200$ cuando lateralizó durante varios meses.
> 
> ...



Avisa por aqui si te acuerdas; a cuanto crees que podra caer ? Para tener algo de cash preparado, al final entre en BASF y una ETF indexada al SP500, pero Microsoft esta en el punto de mira


----------



## Aqua Toffana (13 Ago 2021)

mol dijo:


> Avisa por aqui si te acuerdas; a cuanto crees que podra caer ? Para tener algo de cash preparado, al final entre en BASF y una ETF indexada al SP500, pero Microsoft esta en el punto de mira



Pues sinceramente no lo sé, no sé si ahora está en 280 más o menos, estoy esperando alguna caída del mercado para entrar en empresas que tengo en el punto de mira (Lululemon, Disney, Facebook y NVIDIA), por ahora sólo ha habido una grande en marzo, espero una segunda pero no sé si habrá. 

Mi intención más que mirar las caídas y subidas de las empresas de forma individual, es fijarme en las caídas puntuales del mercado y entrar ahí. 



Decipher dijo:


> Es una mafia monopolística, pero entiendo que no te metes en valoraciones morales. Si a una empresa le regalan los sistemas operativos de todos los ordenadores del mundo practicamente en monopolio es casi imposible que le vaya mal.



No estoy aquí para hablar de ética.


----------



## jeiper (13 Ago 2021)

mol dijo:


> Avisa por aqui si te acuerdas; a cuanto crees que podra caer ? Para tener algo de cash preparado, al final entre en BASF y una ETF indexada al SP500, pero Microsoft esta en el punto de mira



Sigues anclado en los 90: Su sistema operativo ahora es en la práctica gratuito (lo puedes usar sin pagar sin repercusión ninguna y sin necesidad crack) a cambio del consabido espionaje, igual que Android. Los ingresos por venta de licencias Windows llevan cayendo año tras año porque el ciclo de vida de un PC es actualmente de lustros. Su negocio ahora está en los servicios/suscripciones: Azure y Office 365 (empresas), XBox Live/Gamepass.


----------



## Abrojo (13 Ago 2021)

Facebook fue en su momento el honeypot por excelencia para recabar datos y venderlos a terceros para hacer sus estudios de mercado con big data y AI. Luego ha ido ganando tracción para no quedar obsoleto o reemplazado adquiriendo los servicios de RR.SS más molones e invirtiendo en nuevos servicios como la realidad virtual. No lo tengo claro en cómo le va a ir. Como negocio ha funcionado pero personalmente lo detesto.


----------



## Abrojo (13 Ago 2021)

jeiper dijo:


> Sigues anclado en los 90: Su sistema operativo ahora es en la práctica gratuito (lo puedes usar sin pagar sin repercusión ninguna y sin necesidad crack) a cambio del consabido espionaje, igual que Android. Los ingresos por venta de licencias Windows llevan cayendo año tras año porque el ciclo de vida de un PC es actualmente de lustros. Su negocio ahora está en los servicios/suscripciones: Azure y Office 365 (empresas), XBox Live/Gamepass.



Correcto, las tecnológicas que suben lo hacen fundamentalmente por los servicios bajo suscripción y luego de forma secundaria por los productos que puedan vender


----------



## LionelHutz (13 Ago 2021)

bonobo dijo:


> Los videojuegos van a ir a menos.



explica eso


----------



## Aqua Toffana (30 Oct 2021)

Bueno, Microsoft 330$, creo que queda confirmada, no sé a cuanto estaba el 1 de Octubre de 2020, supongo que entre 200$ y 220$. 

Le metí dinero como un loco y por ahora el rendimiento esta siendo muy positivo, no me bajo, la teoría se mantiene.


----------



## Abelinoz (30 Oct 2021)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo.
> 
> De verdad que creo que sois personas totalmente ajenas al mundo de los videojuegos.
> 
> ...



estoy más que de acuerdo contigo en todo pero en esto volverán a perder… ps5 ganará la batalla hubo demasiada diferencia en la generación anterior…

Y respecto a psNow el problema no es la falta de títulos que eso se soluciona rápido, es que básicamente va mal, desconozco como va Gamepass me lo figuro, la tecnología no está madura creo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2021)

esto no tien relacion directa pero si indirecta
y sus rumores de rumores que ademas
no se entiende
pero tien gracia















We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me





estos decodes SON DE LOS MEJORES Y MAS ENTENDIBLES . pero no quiere decir NI DE LEJOS que se cumplan o acierten.
solo que son MUY COHERENTES y CONTEXTUALMENTE RELAVANTES
______________________________________________________________

sobre las sillas moviendose en el mundo digital
 ______________________________________________________________


*TRUMP CONFIRMS: Space Force Now Controls Facebook*

President Trump confirmed @santasurfing's OUTSTANDING dig & discovery that the U.S. Space Force has seized Facebook (link). *2 DOWN = 58 = FACEBOOK*, and *8 TO GO = U.S.S.F.* (United States Space Force). Trump is saying that Facebook now belongs to Space Force.

The entire phrase: 2 DOWN, 8 TO GO = 123 =* ZUCK DETAINED*.

And by Trump posting at 12:15pm, he enables a dual-comm-track:

12:15 => 215 = *SPACE FORCE CONTROLS F.B*. *= THE SEIZURE OF FACEBOOK*.

12:15 => 315 = YOU'RE CORRECT, SANTASURFING = *U.S. SPACE FORCE SEIZED M.Z.'S FACEBOOK* = MARK ZUCKERBERG IS AT GUANTANAMO.

Thank you, Space Force and @santasurfing!!!​


----------



## mxmanu (30 Oct 2021)

Pagar 10 o 15€ al mes para jugar??   

Eso tiene poco futuro, lo demas si.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Nov 2021)

mxmanu dijo:


> Pagar 10 o 15€ al mes para jugar??
> 
> Eso tiene poco futuro, lo demas si.



130€ al año por un catálogo imposible de abarcar. 

Sólo en octubre, noviembre y diciembre han sacado: 

Age of Empires IV - 60€
Forza Horizon 5 - 60€
GTA San Andreas - (imposible comprar sin el pack, pero 60€)
Halo Infinite - 60€
It Takes Two - 30€

Echa cuentas a ver si te interesa o no. 

Por ahora acciones compradas a 200$ y cotizando actualmente en 335$.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Nov 2021)

Abelinoz dijo:


> estoy más que de acuerdo contigo en todo pero en esto volverán a perder… ps5 ganará la batalla hubo demasiada diferencia en la generación anterior…
> 
> Y respecto a psNow el problema no es la falta de títulos que eso se soluciona rápido, es que básicamente va mal, desconozco como va Gamepass me lo figuro, la tecnología no está madura creo



Si crees que hay una guerra de consolas PS5 vs Xbox es que no estas entendiendo nada. 

Xbox es una plataforma, Microsoft quiere que tengas Game Pass, le suda la polla si es con PC, móvil, o consola. 

La consola es un medio que ponen a tu disposición para hacer más accesible el Game Pass, y en los próximos meses irás viendo más medios de este tipo, como dispositivos tipo chromecast o Xbox en Smart Tv jugando solo a través de XCloud. 

Olvida las consolas, de hecho ahora mismo están vendiendo todas las Series X que están poniendo en stock, ¿y sabes que? No están poniendo todas las que podrían porque están destinando muchas de ellas a actualizar XCloud. 

A Microsoft le da totalmente igual si PS5 vende 10 veces más consolas que ellos si mientras tanto, logran 100 millones de usuarios del Game Pass.


----------



## Tails (8 Nov 2021)

Microsoft vende gamepass no consolas , para que una consola en la que todos sus juegos puedes jugarlos con más calidad y sin pagar por hacerlo en red

según microsoft perdían dinero con gamepass y eso ni de coña 

playstation ya tiene más de 100 millones de usuarios yo usó playstation now y no va mal (supongo que la red hace bastante)


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Nov 2021)

Tails dijo:


> Microsoft vende gamepass no consolas , para que una consola en la que todos sus juegos puedes jugarlos con más calidad y sin pagar por hacerlo en red
> 
> según microsoft perdían dinero con gamepass y eso ni de coña
> 
> playstation ya tiene más de 100 millones de usuarios yo usó playstation now y no va mal (supongo que la red hace bastante)



Bueno, estas confundiendo PlayStation Plus (dónde Sony tiene +100 millones de users) con PS Now, dónde no han acabado de arrancar. 

El equivalente a Now es Game Pass, el equivalente a Plus es Gold. 

Yo creo que actualmente pierden dinero pero como cualquier inversión, primero le metes fuerte y creces y los beneficios vendrán en 3-5 años. 

Lo importante es que el número de usuarios no deje de subir.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Nov 2021)

El lunes me llega esto, asi que estoy contribuyendo a que el OP se forre con sus tequemanejes.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Nov 2021)

Mis felicitaciones al OP bien visto. Un rendimiento de más del 100% en un año. Ojalá sepa cuándo salirse.

Veo que en el último año los ingresos subieron un 18% y los igresos netos un 38%, muy guapo el apalancamiento operativo.

También predijo que llegará a los 3 billones antes que Apple.... pues la última semana Microsoft superó a Apple en capitalización, ahora mismo están 2.52 para MSFT y 2.48 para AAPL


----------



## Kozak (8 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones al OP bien visto. Un rendimiento de más del 100% en un año. *Ojalá sepa cuándo salirse.*
> 
> Veo que en el último año los ingresos subieron un 18% y los igresos netos un 38%, muy guapo el apalancamiento operativo.
> 
> También predijo que llegará a los 3 billones antes que Apple.... pues la última semana Microsoft superó a Apple en capitalización, ahora mismo están 2.52 para MSFT y 2.48 para AAPL



La respuesta es "nunca". Si no compras una empresa para quedártela, ¿para qué comprarla"

Que sí, que ya sé que hay empresas que uno compra para vender más caro a otro. Pero Microsoft parece más bien una que está a poco de convertirse en aristócrata del dividendo, ya han dado antes datos de flujo de caja, fortalezas de mercado y tal en los que no me extenderé. De las tecnológicas MANGA, si no es la mejor, es la que más me gusta en cartera.

Pero vamos, que yo soy un don nadie y mi operativa inversora es cagueta y de tieso.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Nov 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> La respuesta es "nunca". Si no compras una empresa para quedártela, ¿para qué comprarla"
> 
> Que sí, que ya sé que hay empresas que uno compra para vender más caro a otro. Pero Microsoft parece más bien una que está a poco de convertirse en aristócrata del dividendo, ya han dado antes datos de flujo de caja, fortalezas de mercado y tal en los que no me extenderé. De las tecnológicas MANGA, si no es la mejor, es la que más me gusta en cartera.
> 
> Pero vamos, que yo soy un don nadie y mi operativa inversora es cagueta y de tieso.



No pretendo ser un experto en esto, más bien todo lo contrario.

Pero si en unos 5 años los rendimientos de MSFT caen por debajo de la media del mercado o del sector, pues se vende y se compra algo que rinda mejor, no hay problema.

Con respecto a lo de los dividendos, yo lo veo como una bandera de tener cuidado. Si una empresa opta por devolver las ganancias a sus dueños en lugar de reinvertirlo en el negocio, significa que esa empresa no ve rentable hacer crecer el negocio, sacar un nuevo producto, abrir mercado, recomprar acciones, etc; ojito con los "aristócratas del dividendo", que son negocios que ya han tocado techo.


----------



## Kozak (8 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> No pretendo ser un experto en esto, más bien todo lo contrario.
> 
> Pero si en unos 5 años los rendimientos de MSFT caen por debajo de la media del mercado o del sector, pues se vende y se compra algo que rinda mejor, no hay problema.
> 
> Con respecto a lo de los dividendos, yo lo veo como una bandera de tener cuidado. Si una empresa opta por devolver las ganancias a sus dueños en lugar de reinvertirlo en el negocio, significa que esa empresa no ve rentable hacer crecer el negocio, sacar un nuevo producto, abrir mercado, recomprar acciones, etc; ojito con los "aristócratas del dividendo", que son negocios que ya han tocado techo.



McDonald´s, Philip Morris, Black and Decker, Johnson&Johnson o Coca-Cola llevan pues tocando techo décadas.

La trampa aquí es que no sabemos qué va a rendir mejor, sino qué ha rendido mejor. Creo que además no estamos mirando lo mismo. Yo estoy mirando los flujos de caja que te da tener acciones de Microsoft en cartera. Seguramente otros prefieran Tesla, o Amazon. La cosa es que ni Tesla ni Amazon te dan un duro entre que las compras y las vendes. Microsoft o Apple sí. E incluso Google ya los da.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Nov 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> McDonald´s, Philip Morris, Black and Decker, Johnson&Johnson o Coca-Cola llevan pues tocando techo décadas.
> 
> La trampa aquí es que no sabemos qué va a rendir mejor, sino qué ha rendido mejor. Creo que además no estamos mirando lo mismo. Yo estoy mirando los flujos de caja que te da tener acciones de Microsoft en cartera. Seguramente otros prefieran Tesla, o Amazon. La cosa es que ni Tesla ni Amazon te dan un duro entre que las compras y las vendes. Microsoft o Apple sí. E incluso Google ya los da.



McDonalds da cerca del 50-60% de las ganancias de vuelva como dividendos.

Aquí como se comporta con respecto al SP500 los úlitmos 5 años. Si extiendo a más años, por ejemplo a 20 años, sí da mucho mejores rendimientos que el SP500.



Aquí comparado con MSFT:




Aquí con Coca Cola:





Las otras que dices, Philip Morris, Black and Decker, Johnson&Johnson... dan peores rendimientos que el SP500 en periodos incluso más largos, por ejemplo este a 10 años:


----------



## Kozak (8 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> McDonalds da cerca del 50-60% de las ganancias de vuelva como dividendos.
> 
> Aquí como se comporta con respecto al SP500 los úlitmos 5 años. Si extiendo a más años, por ejemplo a 20 años, sí da mucho mejores rendimientos que el SP500.
> Ver archivo adjunto 830815
> ...



¿Y a 30, 40 años?

Te puedes comer una década de estanflación como los 70 (que hay indicios de que pueda venir una, aunque seguramente pase algo que nadie ve venir) y estás con el S&P500 plano mientras tus "poco rentables" y aburridas reinas del dividendo te dan cada trimestre un dividendito. Sin tener que descapitalizarte para ello. Vale, que sí, que igual se descapitaliza la empresa, pero que hablo de flujos de caja, no de multiplicar el coste marginal por el número de acciones.


----------



## asakopako (9 Nov 2021)

Yo también. Bill Gates apuesta por matar subnormales, y se prestan voluntarios. El kilo de tontuna nunca estuvo tan barato


----------



## Barbaira (19 Ene 2022)

Microsoft (MSFT) Acquiring Gaming Company Activision Blizzard (ATVI)


Microsoft (MSFT) is acquiring embattled gaming giant Activision Blizzard (ATVI) in a deal worth nearly $69 billion.




www.investopedia.com





Flipante, a tomar viento el COD en la play, voy buscando entrar en MSFT desde hace un tiempo a ver si baja un poquito mas:


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Ene 2022)

Los 250$ seran una buena entrada tras el verano.


----------



## Efraim (19 Ene 2022)

Queda ver si los reguladores autorizan la compra. Si finalmente MSFT compra Activision será una buena noticia para los accionistas.


----------



## Garrafón (20 Ene 2022)

Tener 69.000 millones en liquidez perdiendo un 7% al año por la inflación es absurdo, normal que se hayan lanzado a comprar y no van a ser los únicos.


----------



## Beborn (20 Ene 2022)

Estoy haciendo DCA con $MSFT en estas bajadas.


----------



## jaimegvr (20 Ene 2022)

Garrafón dijo:


> Tener 69.000 millones en liquidez perdiendo un 7% al año por la inflación es absurdo, normal que se hayan lanzado a comprar y no van a ser los únicos.



puedes tener perfectamente ese dinero metido en TIP Bond, y en otras empresas seguras de dividendos y con gran liquidez bursatil.


----------



## Beborn (26 Ene 2022)

Resultados expectaculares de MSFT y desplome en extended hours. Hice un poco mas de DCA con una orden que dudaba mucho fuera si quiera a acercarse.

Recuperò bastante pero esta por ver que sucede hoy. Soy optimista pero mientras lo de Rusia siga todo puede pasar.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Ene 2022)

Jueves: Biden contestará a Rusia , que Ucrania es libre de pedir ingresar en la OTAN y que bla bla bla y que esto es lo que hay.
Viernes: a las 03:00, 25 Divisiones rusas invadirán Ucrania desde Bielorrusia y desde el Dniepper ( Donestk y Kursk), y 3 flotas aereas (1500 cazas y bombarderos) bombardearan las bases aereas y los puertos de Ucrania.
Sabado: Ultimatum a Rusia de UK y Francia, o se retira de Ucrania, o habrá declaracion de Guerra.
Domingo: Putin contesta que os den, las tropas rusas llegan a Kiev, que es bombardeado dia y noche. China invade Formosa.
Lunes: Biden habla de reconciliacion y tal CAGADO, UK y Francia se retiran escaldadas diplomaticamente, y se convoca una cumbre entre EEUU y Rusia para reorganizar las fronteras de Europa Oriental y la reunificacion de la antigua URSS. EEUU Abandona a Taiwan y se retira del mar de china meridional.

RESUMEN: Quedan brutales bajadas en bolsa el viernes y el lunes, que seran de infarto. El martes se acaba la crisis de los misiles 2.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Ene 2022)

De las big tech, las 2 unicas en las que invertiria a largo plazo sin perder el suenyo serian Apple y Microsoft. Siempre y cuando las pudiera comprar a buen precio y eso.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> De las big tech, las 2 unicas en las que invertiria a largo plazo sin perder el suenyo serian Apple y Microsoft. Siempre y cuando las pudiera comprar a buen precio y eso.



Mucho cuidado, porque Microsoft se pasó 14 años para recuperar los niveles de las .com del 2000. Microsoft y Apple, SI, pero a PER 16 maximo. Y estan a PER 30. 

Ahora toca divindideras que no esten infladas por la burbuja. El tabaco por ejemplo.


----------



## Beborn (26 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Jueves: Biden contestará a Rusia , que Ucrania es libre de pedir ingresar en la OTAN y que bla bla bla y que esto es lo que hay.
> Viernes: a las 03:00, 25 Divisiones rusas invadirán Ucrania desde Bielorrusia y desde el Dniepper ( Donestk y Kursk), y 3 flotas aereas (1500 cazas y bombarderos) bombardearan las bases aereas y los puertos de Ucrania.
> Sabado: Ultimatum a Rusia de UK y Francia, o se retira de Ucrania, o habrá declaracion de Guerra.
> Domingo: Putin contesta que os den, las tropas rusas llegan a Kiev, que es bombardeado dia y noche. China invade Formosa.
> ...



Faltan aliens.


----------



## Beborn (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> De las big tech, las 2 unicas en las que invertiria a largo plazo sin perder el suenyo serian Apple y Microsoft. Siempre y cuando las pudiera comprar a buen precio y eso.



Llevo AAPL desde hace 10 años, masivamente.

MSFT mas recientemente, tras un error que lamentare toda mi vida pues las llegue a tener a $45.


----------

